
Show HN: Sourced Fact – A wiki for facts proven with primary sources (alpha) - YazIAm
https://sourcedfact.com
======
hk_47
This seems like a particularly relevant application in these post-fact days. I
know that there are issues with crowdsourcing the "truth", but given the
difficulty of finding any single unbiased source of information, this may be
the only way to go.

Other fact-checker services generally take the "position of authority"
approach (which in and of itself isn't terrible, just limited in some ways).
This app looks like it's striving to be more transparent about how consensus
about the truthfulness of something was reached.

